# Physical Google Wallet Card



## JJHunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw this on Android Police...

http://www.androidpo...e-new-features/

"The physical Google Wallet card will work just like a regular credit card. Whatever your currently selected default card on the Wallet app is, the Wallet card will charge to. It will work anywhere major credit cards are accepted. This is for those scenarios where you don't have (or want to use) tap and pay. Imagine leaving all your credit cards at home from now on, and just carrying one, and your phone. Sure, it's not the magical future of using your phone to pay _everywhere_ with a painless tap (let's face it, tap payments are rarely painless anyway), but this is awesome nonetheless."

Seems very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Eh. I'll probably get one of these if I can and play with it a bit, but I just uninstalled google wallet on my phone today after a long history of it sometimes working, sometimes not. My credit cards are already super convenient and require no configuration. They work 100% of the time and I don't get funny looks from tellers who don't know what I'm trying to do while my phone just beeps at me when it doesn't work without any sort of error message. And it seems easier to just pull the one I need out of my wallet than to update with my phone.

If this system has a 100% success rate it'll be about just-as-good as my credit cards already are. Anything less and it's simply not worth the hassle.


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn, this is cool. I'd use that card way more then any other cards. Just because i'm a tech geek. Lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to General Android.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> and I don't get funny looks from tellers who don't know what I'm trying to do while my phone just beeps at me when it doesn't work without any sort of error message.


haha, that happens almost everytime I use Google Wallet! Even when the transaction goes through smooth, it's like they think I'm breaking the machine.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Pretty cool and a safer method. Just losing a wallet card is a lot better than losing your entire phone. Plus, instead of having your entire phone that's linked to every credit card stolen, you only lose one card that can probably be deactivated in a matter of seconds from your phone.


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had a chick go "i don't know what he did. he put his phone up to the terminal, my screen said he was paid for, so as far as i'm concerned it's legit. i'll leave it to the boss to deal with it if it isn't legal". Lol. Got to love country bumpkins and technology. Why oh why do i live where i do again?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Whenever apple decides to do it, people will think it's normal and innovative.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Whenever apple decides to do it, people will think it's normal and innovative.


That's because Apple will have invented it by then.. ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

Another reason i'd use this a bit more then my other cards is that google wallet will keep a record of the purchases most likely in the app itself so instead of having to rely on keeping a receipt one will be able to just look into the app to see all the purchases made. Or i hope that it'll be like this anyways.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess I am the only one weary of Google knowing every one of your purchases.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

you think they don't already? ;-)


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

If it's not google who knows everything your buying, or at least where you're buying ( i doubt they know the specific content of your purchases), then it'll be someone else. It may be a question of who you trust more or if you even care, considering all the different ways you're being tracked now these days.


----------

